# covering celing with wood?



## charles3526 (Oct 15, 2015)

hello all 
in our master bedroom we want to do something differnt instead of repainting it we where thinking of doing a shiplap install on it. but we wanted rustic look. like reclaimed wood. i saw in lowes they sell vinyl self stick wood planks. would that work for that rusitc look? i wanted real wood but at 170sqft its kinda pricy. so would the vinyl planks stick to the celing ot i would have to use a adhesive spray or some extra glue on it? this is what i was looking at.












Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I am getting ready to put in a wood ceiling in my kitchen, so I've been checking around on a few things. I am going with tongue & groove planks, that will get a white-wash finish.

T&G isn't all that expensive, about $1.50 a sf. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Pattern-...0-656-in-x-5-375-in-x-144-in-169810/100069068

You can stain T&G to get any kind of rustic look that you want.

IMHO sticking vinyl on the ceiling isn't a good idea. It's just asking for problems down the road. 

Even if your room has tons and tons on light (natural and electric), a dark ceiling is going to make the ceiling feel very low.

And if down to road you ever want to sell, such an unconventional ceiling would probably be a big negative for most potential buyers.
.
.


----------



## charles3526 (Oct 15, 2015)

thank you. i was worried about it actually sticking on the celing. how many of those planks would i need for 13x14 celing. do i need to install anything between the blanks and celing? a nail from a nail gun can hold those up?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Each of those planks is 6 sf, so you would need 31 planks, plus allow 15% extra for cuts and wastage.

I would look around at HD, Lowes, etc see if they have 16' boards rather than 12'. Then you would be able to install the planks one at a time without seams.

Prep depends on which direction you want to run the planks. Perpendicular to the ceiling joists, you are good to go. If you want to go parallel to the ceiling joists, you would need to nail up some furring strips to give you structure to nail the planks into.

Usually the planks are nailed in through the tongue, which then gets covered up by the groove of the next board. Or sometimes the planks are just face-nailed into the ceiling joists.

Look around this web site and Youtube for videos and instructions on how to install a T&G ceiling.


----------



## charles3526 (Oct 15, 2015)

thank you will look into hd or lowes i know its gonna cost around 300-500 for the amount of planks. im going to install left to right on celing where the joists are running from front to back. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

ZZZZZ said:


> I would look around at HD, Lowes, etc see if they have 16' boards rather than 12'. Then you would be able to install the planks one at a time without seams.


No way I would use 16 footers, they make the job much more difficult due to run out in the length.

Been there done that.



> Prep depends on which direction you want to run the planks. Perpendicular to the ceiling joists, you are good to go. If you want to go parallel to the ceiling joists, you would need to nail up some furring strips to give you structure to nail the planks into.


True.



> Usually the planks are nailed in through the tongue, which then gets covered up by the groove of the next board. Or sometimes the planks are just face-nailed into the ceiling joists.



In my opinion the only place you would want to nail through the face is when you get close to the wall and cannot nail through the tongue. Although, if going for a rustic look you _may_ want to use square head nail and nail through the surface.


This is my porch, but I did the same thing in the sunroom. 1x6 beadboard.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree T&G would look much better. Shiplap on a ceiling would look odd. I also agree that anything glued on the ceiling may end in tears - or a rude awakening one night.
If your body is anything like mine, get a pail of Ben-Gay or something before you start. You will be working over your head for a looong time. A couple of ladders and a friend will make it go much easier. Consider an air nailer. Make sure your room is square and check your square every 3 or 4 rows. You can make tiny compensating adjustments as you go rather than having to rip your last board (which you'll probably have to do anyway just for fit but your goal is to not have a bit taper).


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

We have a bathroom that's all tongue and groove both walls and ceiling.
We recently painted the walls white and left the ceiling natural.
Are you set on a dark ceiling in your bedroom? I think it would make it like a
dark cave. Dist gets trapped in the grooves and needs vacuuming and
washing down as well. Maintaining a big ceiling would be a challenge.

We have tongue and groove cedar walls in our family room. 
We white washed them two times in the last fifteen years or so..The problem
with doing this in a kitchen is its going to get greasy and need a lot of maintenance to keep it up. 
I know both you gentlemen didn't ask for this advise, but I thought I would
just throw this out, as I have both walls and a ceiling in wood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ZZZZZZ...just to clarify I think the white washed ceiling would look lovely,
I was just pointing out the maintenance aspect, when it comes to repainting it.
In our family room, we first had to vacuum well then wash it down before
re-white washing it again. The beauty of the white wash is the wood color 
comes through the paint and it looks warm and dynamic.
Are you going to white wash
it before installing? That would make it a lot easier. 

Here is a close up of the family room walls; we installed it in the 
mid seventies on an angle and no face nailing.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Took these pics recently for stain matching on pieces we 
made several years apart. 
That's why I took close-ups.


----------



## charles3526 (Oct 15, 2015)

would this be a good choice for the celing 










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you are asking me? ...the answer is yes. I like the lighter color.
I mentioned that we had a cedar bathroom. I just took these pics.
Just this past winter we painted the cedar walls a creamy white and left
the ceiling natural. There is no finish on this wood, I just vacuum it on
occasion and wash it down maybe once a year.
This has been up since about 1980. 

keep in mind there is a mirror straight ahead over the wall to wall shower
and also a mirror on top of the medicine cabinets (on the left)
There is only one window in this room. 

Also, as it ages it takes on a warm glow...
hope this helps on your decision to go lighter. 

This is it straight ahead the reflection in the mirror makes the room appear bigger.

The light streak across the center is a reflection from the light.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what it looks like from the left side...

Hope this helps, 
Joann


----------



## charles3526 (Oct 15, 2015)

very nice im going check out hd this weekend

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey.. im old and tired.. so haven't read to see if anyone else suggested this sand I know every HD or Lowes could be different but I've checked both for good T&G and found it to be crap.. Warped as all hell.. Damaged... crap..

Do you have a legit lumberyard near you? I would check with them... They may both have longer lengths for you and be able to cut them down to the exact size you want for a few extra bucks..


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if you decided on tongue and groove or not.
Our bathroom is 8 ft long, so we were able to do full lengths
without buying up the lengths. 

You'll most likely have to but them. I suggest you run the saw down the 
ends making your own tongue and groove, and of course nailing it in
the toungue. Install it like you would install a floor, I mean random
lengths. I hope this is clear. 

Joann,


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I meant to say piecing up the lengths, not buying up the lengths.


----------

